# Robbin Hobb



## MeeQ (May 2, 2006)

Anyone else a fan? 

I recently saw in my local bookstore that the first bool of the assassin's quest trilogy was in the recent top 100; dont know what top 100.
After just finishing the trilogy and starting a new one of hers "Shaman's crossing" I am a big fan.


----------



## perseph1ne (May 23, 2006)

I love Robin Hobb. The Assassin books made me cry I was so emotionally invested in the character. I have yet to read the next ones, Fool's Quest, Golden Fool etc. but I'm sure they'll be just as good.


----------



## kalibantre (May 23, 2006)

The only thing I have ever read by Robin Hobb,is the start to chapter 33 - Wolf Days, Roayl Assain, The farseer trilogy book 2. (hope I got all the right)

It was read to me while I was away with uni and it captivated me, I do intened to read that trilogy as I'm devoting my summer to reading fantasy.


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (May 24, 2006)

Persephine, the Fools series is all riveting reading. The best way to read them is with as little break between them as possible. The last book in that series is Fool's Fate.


----------

